# Kolkata... You're sexy.. sexy.. sexy..



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow, thats pretty neat! He's got a ton of stuff! I wonder what he does with the fish in the bags that dont sell overnight though ... :/ I know it cant be good to keep Discus in a bag for that long.


----------



## MadDiscus (Aug 7, 2011)

Its great experience i bet. thank you for sharing


----------



## Kelli (Jun 4, 2012)

Beautiful pictures, Thank you for sharing this vibrant place!

~Kelli


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

They have tanks at their homes. The fish they cant sell in the market goes to their tanks and will come again in the market next week.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

That's so cool! Thanks for posting.
Just out of curiosity, how much do those discus sell for?


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Hahaha... That is the question I was waiting for.. Dont be jealous okay. But if you'll convert Indian Rupees in US $ you can get those 5"+ discus in $30- $40 a pair.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Good to hear they go back home for a week, thats awesome! Thats a great price! Im jealous, I would prolly actually buy some if I could get them for that.


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

This is great. Makes you want to travel and see what the world has to offer. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow. Just wow! I would love to do this someday. I love street markets and this looks like an awesome one!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

sumer said:


> Hahaha... That is the question I was waiting for.. Dont be jealous okay. But if you'll convert Indian Rupees in US $ you can get those 5"+ discus in $30- $40 a pair.


I may have just cried a little lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Okay, Do you people feed Tetra Bits to your fish ?


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow. That'd be worth traveling around the world for.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

sumer said:


> Okay, Do you people feed Tetra Bits to your fish ?


 no but heard they are good for discus!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keithy (Jun 8, 2010)

I just fell in love with kolkata's fish market! awesome!


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank you folks. Glad you liked it.



> no but heard they are good for discus!


Yeah its good for discus and I feed it to every fish of mine. From Tetras to African butterflies to every fish. And I get a 400gram container at just the half price what I pay in my local fish store. Its a cool place to hangout. Many hobbyist come here just to meet others.


----------



## Bermyguy (Apr 3, 2012)

Woooooow!


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

If you go abroad to purchase fish, does it cost a lot to bring them back to the States?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

sumer said:


> Hahaha... That is the question I was waiting for.. Dont be jealous okay. But if you'll convert Indian Rupees in US $ you can get those 5"+ discus in $30- $40 a pair.


I'm extremely jealous if they're high-quality, unstunted discus. :thumbsup: They look very nice but it's hard to tell from the pics.


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

> I'm extremely jealous if they're high-quality, unstunted discus. They look very nice but it's hard to tell from the pics.


Just to give an idea to you, here are a pair of mine I got from the same place. They gave me so so many babies. I bought my first DSLR by selling their babies 

here they are-




















> If you go abroad to purchase fish, does it cost a lot to bring them back to the States?


I dont think they allow us to carry liquids. Otherwise you'll have to have a legal Import license.


----------

